# Republican party and stochastic terrorism



## Nothereed (Aug 18, 2022)

Essentially stochastic terrorism. At this point I'm going to start documenting every case of it since we really need a list to point this out.

The other one is obviously, not surprising.  Alex Jones and sandy hook. Specifically making the parents life a living hell.

https://www.npr.org/2022/08/02/1115269280/sandy-hook-alex-jones-trial

There's others obiviously but these two come to mind.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 18, 2022)

While they let clowns like Alex Jones off easy, they are brutalizing Julien Assange and would do the same to Snowden, if they would get him. The USA is happy to see their populus be retarded and misinformed.


----------



## RAHelllord (Aug 18, 2022)

There are so many of those

Donald Trump supporters send death threats to judge who approved Mar-a-Lago search:
https://www.pbs.org/newshour/politi...reats-to-judge-who-approved-mar-a-lago-search

An entire collection of articles about terror threats against poll workers and other election related officials in the wake of the election lies pushed by Trump and the republican party:
https://www.reuters.com/investigates/section/campaign-of-fear/

‘I hope you die’: Adam Kinzinger posts video detailing vulgar death threats
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...nger-donald-trump-death-threats-b2116307.html

One with a happy ending, Florida man sentenced in death threats against Rep. Ayanna Pressley, other 'Squad' members
https://www.cbsnews.com/boston/news...n-omar-threats-david-george-hannon-the-squad/

Marjoram Taylor Greene confronted over old social media posts advocating violence against Democrats in court testimony
https://edition.cnn.com/2022/04/22/...greene-social-media-posts-violence/index.html


----------



## City (Aug 18, 2022)

Coming from a person outside the whole left vs right debacle, you do realize that literally both sides do this, right? Especially the "death threats" part. Doxxing is also a big problem. Maybe everyone should just calm the fuck down and stop pointing fingers while doing the same crazy shits the other side is doing.


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 18, 2022)

City said:


> Coming from a person outside the whole left vs right debacle, you do realize that literally both sides do this, right? Especially the "death threats" part. Doxxing is also a big problem. Maybe everyone should just calm the fuck down and stop pointing fingers while doing the same crazy shits the other side is doing.


No they are not equivalent. The Republican party doesn't just send death threats. They follow through with those death threats. Actively looking to harm or hurt that person. Take sandy hook again. One of the parents of that, had to move up to 5 times, because of Jone's followers constantly hunting them down.
The threats on that hospital? same thing, they had active issues, as people came there and followed through with those threats.
Republicans attack private citizens or people they don't like, only by the command of the people they listen to. They get riled up, and sent into a frenzy.

Democrats, do peaceful protests, that's about it. They aren't left by any stretch. They are moderate right. Following a judge after a ruling they don't like?? protested outside of the judges home. That's not doxing, since their houses was already public information (federally made public to be clear) They Didn't try getting violent. Didn't try entering the judges house to kill him.

Democrats don't get angry over what people tell them they should be angry at. They get angry when principal is broken. 


I guess I could even bring jan6th into this. Since not only did you have Trump egging on his supports to hang mike pence. But he also sent them into a frenzy to find Pelosi. And they did try. We know by the footage, since thanks to them being a bit of morons. they record themselves doing it.

Or hell, Rudy's comment about "trial by combat"
I don't care how someone might try to spin that with a "well he said this afterwords"
You tell an angry mob that an election is stolen, that you'll march down to the capital, and have someone say that?
What do you think is going to happen? a happy little pizza party?


hell
https://www.npr.org/2022/06/12/1104...roup-were-arrested-for-planning-to-riot-at-pr

because tl;dr they didn't like pride, and want a white ethno state

Which party is against LGBTQ people?
Right... Republicans.

So, no, it's not a "both side issue"


----------



## City (Aug 18, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> No they are not equivalent. The Republican party doesn't just send death threats. They follow through with those death threats. Actively looking to harm or hurt that person. Take sandy hook again. One of the parents of that, had to move up to 5 times, because of Jone's followers constantly hunting them down.
> The threats on that hospital? same thing, they had active issues, as people came there and followed through with those threats.
> Republicans attack private citizens or people they don't like, only by the command of the people they listen to. They get riled up, and sent into a frenzy.
> 
> ...


Dude, I said I'm outside the left vs right debacle, so no need to gaslight me.

I guess you forgot about the 2020 riots?

You forgot about Rittenhouse?

You forgot about the left celebrating whenever a person with covid dies, going as far as to make a subreddit dedicated to it?

What about the fucking SUPREME COURT (and that information was not "public")? And that was not a "protest". You protest where they work. That was intimidation tactics.

What about the police buildings that were burnt down?

CNN threatening to dox a guy over a gif?

Remember when good ol' antifa was setting up bricks in strategic parts of roads in case "the wrong guy" was going to be elected?


There are plenty more examples. I'm far from an alignment of political ideas with a republican, but just because I wouldn't even trust my fantasy football team to republicans doesn't mean I trust any of the psychos from the other side. If I were american I'd stir clear from both of you.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Aug 18, 2022)

City said:


> You forgot about the left celebrating whenever a person with covid dies, going as far as to make a subreddit dedicated to it?


A person who REFUSED to take covid seriously, and no, no celebration - but no mourning either.


City said:


> There are plenty more examples. I'm far from an alignment of political ideas with a republican, but just because I wouldn't even trust my fantasy football team to republicans doesn't mean I trust any of the psychos from the other side. If I were american I'd stir clear from both of you.


The usual excuse of far right individuals.


----------



## City (Aug 18, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> A person who REFUSED to take covid seriously, and no, no celebration - but no mourning either.
> 
> The usual excuse of far right individuals.


"I don't trust neither side" "the usual excuse of far right individuals"

I can't wait for schools to open again so you dumb fucks will be too busy trying to understand maths to post this shit lmao


----------



## RAHelllord (Aug 18, 2022)

City said:


> Coming from a person outside the whole left vs right debacle, you do realize that literally both sides do this, right? Especially the "death threats" part. Doxxing is also a big problem. Maybe everyone should just calm the fuck down and stop pointing fingers while doing the same crazy shits the other side is doing.


Weird how the far right is a lot more violent than the far left and that we've got the data to back that up: https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/interactive/2021/domestic-terrorism-data/

Much of the BLM riots were also made violent but far right activists:




City said:


> What about the fucking SUPREME COURT (and that information was not "public")? And that was not a "protest". You protest where they work. That was intimidation tactics.


You mean the supreme court that had the entire area in front of it declared a no protest zone and thus stopped lawful assembly where they would have gone protesting if they could have?


City said:


> What about the police buildings that were burnt down?


Here's a double whammy, you can't stochastically terrorize empty buildings, the building didn't burn down at all as it barely damaged the facade, and it was proven that a far right actor caused the fire:
https://www.nytimes.com/2021/04/28/us/minneapolis-police-fire-dylan-shakespeare-robinson.html



City said:


> Remember when good ol' antifa was setting up bricks in strategic parts of roads in case "the wrong guy" was going to be elected


And yet it was Trump supporters with weapons that stormed the capitol with intent to kill and not Antifa with bricks.



City said:


> There are plenty more examples. I'm far from an alignment of political ideas with a republican, but just because I wouldn't even trust my fantasy football team to republicans doesn't mean I trust any of the psychos from the other side. If I were american I'd stir clear from both of you.


For any example of unrest you find from the left there are 5 more that are all worse from the right.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Aug 18, 2022)

City said:


> "I don't trust neither side" "the usual excuse of far right individuals"
> 
> I can't wait for schools to open again so you dumb fucks will be too busy trying to understand maths to post this shit lmao


You clearly need to get back to school for reading comprehension classes.


----------



## City (Aug 18, 2022)

RAHelllord said:


> Weird how the far right is a lot more violent than the far left and that we've got the data to back that up: https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/interactive/2021/domestic-terrorism-data/
> 
> Much of the BLM riots were also made violent but far right activists:
> 
> ...



Ok, I can't seem to figure out how to answer quote by quote so forgive my list:

- Regarding "who's more violent than who", I have two things to say about it: first of all, even if the 1/5 of the attacks were from the far-left, it's still attacks that shouldn't have happened. Second, you don't see people condemning those, with the media even insisting that the 2020 riots were "peaceful" when people were beaten up in the street for doing nothing. Lastly, I'm sorry, but since "data" showed that those 2020 riots "didn't help spread COVID" I just can't take these seriously anymore. Either I believe the data and COVID is a hoax or I believe literally all the rest of the data and I'm going to call bullshit on that, because COVID is very, very real.
- I'm not sure why you posted a joycon but cool? I stopped using my two because of the drift
- People still went there. The doxxing was done to intimidate those people.
- That wasn't the only burnt building
- So what would have happened if Trump won the elections?


----------



## RAHelllord (Aug 18, 2022)

City said:


> Ok, I can't seem to figure out how to answer quote by quote so forgive my list:


If you want to quote things separately mark the text you'd like to quote and a small menu should open to allow you to either reply or quote, if you select quote you can collect as many of those quotes as you want, then scroll down to the reply box and you should see a new button to add those quotes to your reply. Order the quotes how you want and add them to the bottom of your reply with the buttons.


City said:


> - Regarding "who's more violent than who", I have two things to say about it: first of all, even if the 1/5 of the attacks were from the far-left, it's still attacks that shouldn't have happened. Second, you don't see people condemning those, with the media even insisting that the 2020 riots were "peaceful" when people were beaten up in the street for doing nothing. Lastly, I'm sorry, but since "data" showed that those 2020 riots "didn't help spread COVID" I just can't take these seriously anymore. Either I believe the data and COVID is a hoax or I believe literally all the rest of the data and I'm going to call bullshit on that, because COVID is very, very real.


As for who's more violent, much of the violence from the far left is self defense, plain and simple, and it's only ever property damage and never personal damage. If I have to pick between either it's pretty clear the one that doesn't engage in provocative stochastic terrorism, kidnapping plots of governors, or straight up trying to murder people is going to be the more preferable one.

93% of all BLM protests were peaceful. Out of 2400 locations fewer than 220 had any form of violence happen at them, many of those instances were provoked by counter protesters or riot cops.
https://time.com/5886348/report-peaceful-protests/

The protests were also early enough that spread wasn't as likely considering not that many people in the crowd were statistically infected yet, combine that with masking up, keeping distances, and being at a well ventilated place (aka outside) and transmission rates aren't as bad as they could be. Wasn't perfect, could have been better, still wasn't the end of the world. And quite frankly at the time many likely thought it was worth the risk considering what was at stake.


City said:


> - I'm not sure why you posted a joycon but cool? I stopped using my two because of the drift


I believe the joycon link may be a bug, it's showing properly on my end on PC. Maybe try it again? I did see it once, too, but I can't reproduce it anymore.
(Same link as above, hopefully this time it won't show up as a joycon related): 

Okay, it happened again with the Joycons, but only via loading my post via javascript, reload the page manually if it shows up incorrectly to you.


City said:


> - That wasn't the only burnt building


And plenty of those weren't burned by BLM protesters but people like that Boogaloo Boi or other opportunistic looters traveling there to commit crimes and not to protest.


City said:


> - People still went there. The doxxing was done to intimidate those people.


If people's right to peaceful assembly or free speech is infringed on they will take steps to restore those rights. The government is there to serve the people, not to subjugate them.
Though apart from one crazy dude there were also no further incidents. The protests were lawful, hence why not a single one of them (again apart of that single guy with the gun) got arrested during the many weeks of protests.
The supreme court could have just let them protest on the plaza in front of the supreme court instead of barricading everything up to the sidewalks.
It feels hypocritical to take an important legal protection from half the population of the US, disallow them from exercising their rights in the place where it makes sense (in front of the supreme court), and then get mad when they use their right to peacefully assemble and protest in the next best location that still inconveniences the responsible parties.
There's also the entire part where the right has condemned protests outside of the houses of abortion doctors and political opponents for years, and has performed those while carrying guns and rifles. Feels weird that the people without weapons shouldn't be allowed to do the same.


City said:


> - So what would have happened if Trump won the elections?


What would have happened with a bunch of construction site bricks that were placed there by a construction crew? They got moved before the protest by the same construction crew that put them there:
https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-factcheck-construction-bricks-dc-remo-idUSKBN29B2KM

So what would have happened is nothing apart from more protests, and unless counter protesters would have caused a stink like they did with the actual storming of the capitol nothing further would have happened either.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 19, 2022)

> *The Daily Wire's Matt Walsh falsely accused Boston Children's hospital of putting "every toddler who has ever been born...on a path to sterilization and butchery before they can even talk." Two days later, the hospital's staff was deluged by violent threats.*



The root problem seems to me mostly a matter of "who the fuck believes all this shit"?

This is the internet. People post dumb stuff on it all the time. Heck...I can't even open half of the political threads anymore before someone tries to convince me that the democrats are "just as bad", so the problem isn't a problem...somehow. 

But why is it that whenever there's an allegation going on somewhere (no matter how unlikely),  there's always

A. someone immediately believes it without any background check, hearing any defense or whatever
B. said someone starts harassing the accused immediately
C. whenever B is questioned, there's a bunch of whataboutisms about it.

I somewhat get C though I don't agree with it (people strongly identify with party 1 and therefore considers it worth defending at infinitum). And...until proven otherwise, I take it A is a law of large numbers (tell a million people a lie and there'll always be at least some gullible people left)...but B?

Threatening violence is a crime. So why are gullible but innocent people so easy to resort to making threats?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Aug 19, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> since we really need a list to point this out.


Do we really?  Don't get me wrong, this shit is disgusting, but its nothing new.  We all know they do this shit all the time, and we all know that Republicans will just continue to deflect or refuse to acknowledge their own massive faults even in the face of buttloads of evidence.  So I'm really not sure what keeping a list is going to accomplish.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Aug 19, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Threatening violence is a crime. So why are gullible but innocent people so easy to resort to making threats?


Because they are a death cult.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 19, 2022)

Didn't see it mentioned, the FBI was attacked in Ohio. That person was at the Capitol too.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Aug 19, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> Didn't see it mentioned, the FBI was attacked in Ohio. That was person was at the Capitol too.


"Is anyone surprised? I am not surprised"


----------



## Nothereed (Aug 20, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> So I'm really not sure what keeping a list is going to accomplish.


What it would accomplish is record tracking. It's not to exactly argue with the far right. It's primarily for those who aren't that deep.
As for the far right, pretty much nothing we say will change their mind. Or more so their feelings. That's only going to happen if they change.

There's study on this, but Tl;Dr
Leftists prefrontal cortex triggers first when posed with a problem. Right wingers amygdala fires off first for them. They enter fight or flight response.  other words. Leftists emotions happen because of a logical problem. Hence getting angry at a unlogical decison. While right wingers back their logic with their emotions.

Making it pretty much impossible to have a argument, as your essentially never going to be reasoning with them. Their emotions fire off first, and they try to get their logic to fit within it. Not the other away around.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Aug 20, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> What it would accomplish is record tracking. It's not to exactly argue with the far right. It's primarily for those who aren't that deep.
> As for the far right, pretty much nothing we say will change their mind. Or more so their feelings. That's only going to happen if they change.
> 
> There's study on this, but Tl;Dr
> ...


But again, why need a record of this?  These news reports aren't disappearing, so the stats are always there online to draw to with a simple Google search.  Those that see this BS for what it is, don't need convincing that it's happening, nor is there some threshold we're waiting to pass. I think we'd all agree that there is more than enough of this shit happening regularly that something should actually be done about it beyond taking about about it endlessly online.  We don't need some record to track to say, there it, that was one too many times of this kind of shit.  And of course on the other end again, the Republicans won't care or acknowledge the evidence for what it is, no matter how much evidence piles up. So again I question, why do we _neeed _to keep a record of a running tally of this kind of shit, and on a site like GBAtemp of all places?  I just think that word 'need' is really overreaching here.


----------

